# oiling bearings



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Are the bearings on router bits a sealed bearing?
If they are a sealed bearing how can they be oiled?
If they aren't sealed why dont they get impacted with debris?
What is the difference between the oil sold for bearings and 3 in 1 oil?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Bill

Routers have "sealed for life" bearings which require no maintenance other than blowing out with compressed air from time to time. In addition the bearings are generally shielded to minimise dust ingress making extra lubrication all but impossible to apply

Do you have a bearing problem with a router?

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, I have never needed to do anything other than blow off the dust. None of my bearings have ever failed but if one should fail they are only a couple dollars to replace.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Bill, I agree with Mike. Also I would think oiling them would cause dust to accumulate, stick and cause worse problems!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Bill, the corollary to the above is, or so I've been told, don't soak your bits with bearings in any type of cleaner~solvent. The reasoning is that a solvent _can_ penetrate the bearing seal, causing failure. Is it true? Maybe others can answer that.
If you're doing laminate work for sure some of the adhesive will stick to the bearing, requiring a lacquer thinner wipe down.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I only asked because i seen bearing lube advertised


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've had bearings start to get tight and used some that I got from Lee Valley and it will loosen the bearing up.


----------

